# ,  / > Elecraft >  ELECRAFT K3 Transceiver #2

## UA6AP

ELECRAFT K3 Transceiver   100 .       .

----------


## LZ1VB

> "" ARRL    K3        ,     - , -,   -      .


  ?  .

----------


## sgk

3  LIII   14016  7175   200  .
 sgk.

----------


## R9LZ

> 


,        3. 
     ,      DSP.  :  :  
   200- .    6 .    :Sad:  
     ,    -3,    15,    3 . ...
     3,   ,  :  


> .


     -   .

----------


## Valek

to RA9LZ:,       3( ,    .),     ,  .

----------


## R9LZ

> 


!
   ...

----------


## ur5mid

> ,     .
>  ""   pse.


  400  250  4.

----------


## ra9sd

?      , .

----------


## R9LZ

3  :
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=254342#254342

----------


## RA3BA

. ,  
                . 
, ,  ,   ,  -   ?    ,
          ,    
 ! ,  ,  . , ,    
      . ,   .
    ,     ,   
    ?         
   ? ,    ,    
  DX.    3,         
       ,      , 
   ,       -
 . ..        
 .          

          . ,      
,        ,    
 "".   ,    "  ". ,     
  ,     .  
"" "   ,     (   )    - 
 .   ,  -    - .  
 , -     ,    ,
. ,      .     -
      ?

----------


## Osiris

> ?      , .


          ?

----------


## RA3BA

YL2QL.        , .. ,     .   ,    ,      .

----------


## LZ1VB

> ?


    TECH MD = ON,      FLx BW - , FLx FRQ - , FLx GN - .      XFIL.

----------


## R9LZ

> FB,


  ,      .
- .     .

----------


## R9LZ

> 


  ,  , -,      ...
      UA3AB.

----------


## RW3FY

> ,    100    ,      -70,  .
>        .
>   ,   ,    .
> .  ,   1     0.1   ,        1000,           10 ,   .
>       .
> 
>    FB,  ,         ,


   .     .    **  (,   ,     ,   --- ,        ?  :Smile:  ).   ,    1000    ,     10  1?  :  :   :Crazy:  ** .        ---  .     (  , ,      ..) ---    , ** --- ..   ** ** .

, ,          ...




> ,               .    -   .


    ,      .    ?  :Smile:  .          .       200250,    1000  20002500.       .          , ..         (       )    ,        .   (   ,  )   ,   ,      .     2,5 ---     .       , ,  5,     ---      .    -    :Smile:  . (, , ,   ,  ..     ---            2   ,             ).




> ,        .


  ,   ?   ,    .        ,  ..   .      -3,   λ  7800 ---       .    ,   ---  .       ,              :Smile:  .




> ,     ,        ,    , ARRL    ,   .    Icom       ,     .


, !       ,  ,             150.          ---  ,     .      ---            20,     QSK,       ,     21/28 ---        ,     ?   ,  ,     . 




> -170 /   100  -178 /   10  
> 
> http://www.wenzel.com/pdffiles1/Oscillators/BTULN.pdf 
>  RW3FY  ,     .  
>    ,      
>  sgk.


      ,            ,   ,         ,           . ,       ,        ---       :Smile:  . ,  ,   ---    ,  , ,        -150 /  .   ,             ---    ,   .




> ,           40  20 .            .       200   . 
>                  ,     98   1,0      200. 
>    -   ,


,   .  ---  .  In-Band IMD ---  In-Band IMD.   ,   ---    .        . 

    ---       ?   ,  /  10/20/30/40 ?

----------


## RW3FY

> ,


        ,   ???                  :Smile:  .    ,        .    ,          ,   30...60 .

       SDR,  SDR- (     :Smile:  ) ---        ,    "     "     SDR-,     ,     ,      .   ,       !

----------


## RW3FY

> ,     10,  100      1000 . 
> ,       10 ,   .
> 
>    10  2 ,    .  ,    5 ,           5 ,  .
> ...       -70 
> .   ,    500 ,         100  - "" .
>          .
>     ,     0.5     2-3     120-150  . 
>      ,   ,        -70   ,-     .


   -   ---   ,   ,  ** !!!   **, -        ** !!!         **  ---  ** !!!          -30 ,   -30     ,   ,   10000   !!!      20, 50  100 ,           ---        ,         ** !!!   ---    .  ---    !!!

,    ,   ...  ::buj::

----------


## RW3FY

> ......


*   ,   .*

----------


## VA6AM

Next, we will tackle path loss. Path loss is loosely defined as
the loss in signal associated with the line of sight or free space
distance between site A and site B. The formula for free space path
loss is readily available in textbooks and vendor catalogs.
Lfs = K + 20 log f + 20 log D 
where
Lfs = loss in dB
K = pseudo constant (based on frequency)
f = frequency
D = distance in miles

 .
 ,     
   ,    .

----------


## RW3FY

> .
>  ,     
>    ,    .


    .      --- .   ( ,   ) ---      L(P)? ?         .        ,    --- ,    --- ,  .. ---   .       , ..  **   --- ** .        ---         ,          ---    .





> ,     - ,  ,   .        14100.    ,   100    , 10   ,   1    .    ?


   ,  /   --- ???   ,    ---         !!!    100-  , ,     10 , 10-    ,  1- ---  10    ---      . 




> -         20     10    .  ,         -  .    -  .           .


     ---   ---    -       ,         (, ,         " "     ). ,      ,      "   "  " " ---     3 ,    .  -  ---       !                 .     ,      .     ...      ,    ,           ,      20       :Smile:  .  ,        :Smile:  .




> ,     ,  :   ,   ,   ,   ,  (   )   -   .     - .


   ,       ,   ,     .  ,     ,        .            ---  ,           ,   .   ---                              -3,    :Smile:  ---  ,  ,      :Smile:  .

----------


## RW3FY

> [     ,   - !


     ---  -   "  ".   ---  **  , ,      ,  **  .      ** .    ,     -   ,     -  .        ,      .

----------


## RW3FY

> ,      !
>      ,     !


  :Smile:  .  -   .

----------


## RV9UP

> ,      
>    ,    .


       ,    .
          .  ,          .   /.        ,  ,    /   ,      ,     .
  :
1.    "/"     ?
   ,  ( ?) :
2.  . "",             ?        ?

73
UP

----------

> ,   .


    .

----------

""  2.

----------


## RW3FY

> ,   756    6 ,            . 10       3  .. 18       1   ,     ,      .     1        8 ,    1 .   ,   .       ,     ,  .


   ,     ,  ...  ,  ,       .   ,     "  ,   ,     "  :Smile:  .

    ,     .     ,      QRP                 ,    -,     ---     N   ,        ( , ,  ).           ,        (   VE,  , 2   20). 

, ,         ,      ---             .     ---        -        .

----------


## RV9UP

> Icom 756


   - c .   S-   ,        -   S3  S2.
    Icom,   .
     .
     .

73
UP

P.S.   .     .

----------

> -     ?


     -,       .      - "-"    -   ,   3 -  .      -  .

----------


## UA9OC

> UA9OC, 
> 
>       -     ?
> 
> 
>      -,       . ......


,   ,        -        .
   ....
,    .
    RA9LZ  ,   ...
 ,     :-)...
 UA9OC/9

----------


## UR0MC

> UA9OC, 
> 
>  ,    
> 
> 
>       .
>  ,    .


   ,       . 160   "" . ,  ..  3 . .  .  ,     .
 7800(  RA6LBS        122R-,.. 12    ).
      3.           :-)

----------


## UR0MC

,       .    -   .    .     . 7800         :-))))  ,       :-))))

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

-   :



> WW SSB  .            . 7800 .         3        (7204 ).      7800    ,  3    . 7800   4   35 (  7/8  ,75  ),   3 2   22 (  7/8,330  ).    3,    7800-.


         WW ,      ...   "" ,    ! 
      !

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

,  ,      ,       UR0C .        ,     .    ,    ,   ""       3 ,    ,    "" "" ,   .    UA3AB ,         .

----------


## ve3kf

> ""       3 ,


,,,,  ,     DSP, , NB,    ..,    3,     . ,,,, -  .



> 7800(  RA6LBS        122R-,.. 12    ). 
>       3.


 .   :Super:

----------

3.            DX,  "  "     ,         (  ). ,  -    3,   - ...
 ,       ?        ?..      ?..  ?  RF ? ?  ?... -  , ,   ?

----------

> -       !


...    ...
!
,    ,  ,     ...
  7800    .     7800!

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

,    RIT/^TX ,    ,  SPLIT ,           ,  ,  ,     !   ,   "" ,       ,     .

----------

> ... ""  ""    (!)  !


 ,   !    "  "!...

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

To *****
 , "" (    )       ,     ,   3   !   ,         ,  ,       !  ,     ,         ,          ,          .     SPLIT ,   ,       ,        ,     .    ,         ,        ,     ,     ,     .          ,   ,       ,   ""     .             ,          ,  ,  ,   .               ,   ,     ,   ,       ,        .     .
  ,   ,             ,   !   .
  3      ?    ,      ,        ""     !        ""   " " ,     ,      ,     ,   ""    ,        !   " "    "   ,        "" ,         " ,    ,      !      ,      "     !"    !

----------

, ,     ,        ?  :Sad:

----------


## UR0MC

> To *****
>  , "" (    )       ,     ,   3   !   ,         ,  ,       !  ,     ,


  , , .  3      3   .        .       .

----------


## UR0MC

> -   ...     ?   -3 -          ,  - ,  .            .      -  .  .


      ?      1000 2000 850 7800 3,     3 .     .
        ,  , .

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

,   ""  ""  ,        !    ,             ,     !        ,           ,        .         ,    ,    ,    ,         ,       !

----------


## RW3FY

:: 


> ,         ,  ,       !


,  !
 ,      ...     "  " ---      ,            . ,                     ,   .           -3  / FST3257(=ADG774),    ,             20/40    RA3AO,   , ,    25,   .

 .         .        "  " ( ,    ---  , , ,  ,     :Smile:  )---    ---  120     Z-100  LDG. - ,      ,      ,            .   ---     :Smile:  .   ,          ---     ,   ,   ,           -      ,             :Smile:  .   ::

----------

to RZ3CC      .
  3.   .     .     .              780.   . 
   .     .    .

----------


## R9LZ

> 3.   .     .


     ...    :Smile:

----------


## WT2J

3.
http://www.cliftonlaboratories.com/e..._Noise_Blanker

73'

----------


## R9LZ

> .


    2-   "Dialog",      SSB ,  . .
 " ":
        .
8-      ,   RTTY  PSK   ,      -      (?). .     .   ,    ,       ,  ..  .

----------


## sgk

*To K2PAL*
  .




> ,  ,  K3              ,    Elecraft  K2 .


    3.
 sgk.

----------

.    ( ).   -3  -3.      .   ,   -3    "",  ,   CW.   , " ".  -3    .

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

To UR3IQQ
    ,       .  ,     ""         ?  -           ""  .          -           !

----------


## UR3IQO

*RZ3CC*
       "",          ...

3   (    ) -        (       ,   ).   ,       +-3-4   ,       .      ...

----------


## UR3IQO

*RZ3CC*
     -        :Smile:  -      ,       (   ""  ),      ?.. 

         3 -   "  "  ,     ,    - -       :Rolling Eyes:  ... 

      -    IC7800...

,      ( ?)  3   :Sad:  -           , ,       -  ...   :Rolling Eyes:         ?

  !
73 de UR3IQO

----------


## RA3BA

US9PA. -   .        -!

----------


## ve3kf

> ,      ( ?)  3


     .       3.

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

To UR3IQO
 ,   ,   ,            !    3 ,        ,         -    ,         ,   "  " .    "" -73  ,    !  ,        !   -   -     " "      .  ""  ""     .    -73 -     . 
        ,     UR0MC       !

----------


## R9LZ

> 3


   ,      ...
     ARRL     ...
   ?  :  : 
        : "    ARRL     ."

----------


## RW3FY

> ,      ...
>      ARRL     ...
>    ? 
>         : "    ARRL     ."


, PSE     *In-Band IMD*  -3      !

 .   ARRL Lab    *expanded report*',       .           -   ...

----------


## UR0MC

,    , ,   ?  WW SSB       3    7800 1000 2000.  SSB   ,  .

----------


## ur5mid

.   ARRL Lab    *expanded report*',       .           -   ...[/quote]

   List of Expanded Test Reports   Elecraft K3.
   7800, 756PROIII, 9000D 
Serge UR5MID
member Arrl

----------


## VA6AM

> IMD  3  ,    " "     .  
>  sgk.



   ,    

   2  3     


      ,

----------


## ES4RZ

http://www.wrtc2006.com/WRTC_radioSW.htm
     2010 .

----------


## UR5LAM

, ,         ,     .
   ,   .
    ,  ..  3   .
    ""  , ..  ,       3  .    ,  90     "  "    ,     .     -    ,    -  ,    6-     ,   .. " "-   "",   -  .   :Very Happy: 



> P.S.   ,  - ,    ,    ,  -3  ,  -2/3           ?


   3    " "  ?
       ,     ?

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> -    ,    -  ,    6-


   ,  , ,   .
. .
      WAV ,      .
     ""  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## RW3FY

> ""  .


    ---    -3      230   460,    22 -    .    --- -, -      ,  *LIII*:
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=31713
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=31725

----------


## LZ1VB

expanded report.    .   ,   ,      .     .  - ,   -  10     .        100   ,      .     . 
,        inband IMD. ,      .  ,   . 
      .      3 .  CW - 200       ,   .   -          .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,  , ,   .





> ---    -3      230   460,    22 -    .


        . 
     3        . 
  ,     .

----------


## RA4RT

,  .

  IMD   781?
  ,        .

----------


## 1SHH

SDR ?       .

----------


## RU6AI

> ,  .
> 
>     775, IMD     .    ,        .     ?
>     ,      .


         ,     ...

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

To RW4PKD
       IC775DX2   "" ,    , ""  ,     !  ,  IMD      ""  ,  IC7800 ,  ,  3  ,  6  ,      .    SDR ,              ! 
     ""        .         ,         3/60      !

----------


## sgk

> SDR ?       .


*To 1SHH*
    2-   Flex-5000
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=495
 3   ARRL                200 .
 sgk.

----------


## RW3FY

> .      3 .  CW - 200       ,   .   -          .


  SSB ,         3         ? ...     CQWW!   ?   ,  ---  SSB    1...1,5 ,        (   40- --- ""  , " "   ,         9-  0- ,      , - , ,     ,    VK-ZL.      :Smile:  ).    ,        ,           ,   ,     ---     ---         ,        ,      ,   --- ?         "In-Band IMD". 

 CW.  200 .       50  ?     ,   ,    20    ? (    ) - , ,         ?  :Smile:   ,    "   " ---    In-Band IMD     ?  :Smile:  . 

   ---  "In-Band IMD"        ---    .     ,          ,    , ..        .      --- IMHO   .    ""   ---   In-Band IMD     ,       .




> !
> 3 -   ,      ,      !     -              ,     ,  ,    RW3FY ,   !            ,       "" "" ""      -     ,   .           .  ,         ""   "" ,           -           . "  " 3   ,      ,  ,            "" - "     -   ,   ! "      3 ,   ,     -   4 ! ""          -     -     ,   -     ? 
>   ,           "  "    .  "  - !"
> 
> P.S.          1-2    (!)  ,     "" ,           ,   ,  "" !          3 !


,  !
  .      ---       ,             ...        .     ...




> ,        IMD  -   IC7800 .     IMD:  IC7700 , ""    , "" IC756PROIII , TS930 ,  IC775DXII c "   "  ,  FT1000D ,     3 , ORION (  3   3- ,      ) , TS480SAT , IC765 , FT 1000-MP (FIELD u MARKV    )   ,  , TS850 u TS2000 .


 ,  ,        ,        ,        In-Band IMD,    - .  , , , -  -      (, -  ,  480,   -3, -   ,    ),   90% "  ",   "  "  - -      ,          ,             " " +/-    :Smile:  .




> , ,      ,  3 .      , , ,   ( ,  ,     ..)    ,    ,     ( ,   ..    ).


, ! 
  .           ,       ...

----------


## UR0MC

> CW.  200 .       50  ?     ,   ,    20    ? (    ) - , ,         ?   ,    "   " ---    In-Band IMD     ?  . 
> 
>    ---  "In-Band IMD"        ---    .     ,          ,    , ..        .      --- IMHO   .    ""   ---   In-Band IMD     ,       .


   ,.       , .
      -,     ,   3   .    ,     .  , ,   ,       3,    .  .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,       - ,    . ,   .    ,          .


   ,      -3    ,        ,      .             ""        -  ,       .  ,      UR6EJ   ,     ,    .

----------


## RA4RT

> ,  3


  ,    3   .     .      JST 245,  3   -     .    ,    ...

 3           .      .    :   ,        .     :           .      ,   ,      ,   ,  .      ...

----------


## UR3IQO

> -,     ,   3   .    ,     .


,        ,   .   ,    ,     -   ,     ,       :wink: ...   ,    ,    .. -    -   (  ): 
1.    (   ) 
2. /*/ -* 
3.   
4.      
5.     :Rolling Eyes:          (  /,    ..  -        )
6.      " " ( )

      ,       ( -   ).




> :   ,        .     :           .      ,   ,      ,   ,  .      ...


  :Crazy:   :Very Happy:       ,     -       :Wink:

----------


## sgk

> sov1178
> 
>        (  /,    ..  -        
> 
> 
>      ,        ,    .


     " "   DSP 3  .   :Very Happy:  
  2-          " ".  ,  SDR, Winrad    " "      .
 sgk.

----------

:



> ...   , TS850 ""     ,   TS2000     ,        .         ,     .  ,      !


  850 -    :Super:          .            TS2000     ?

----------


## RW3FY

> ,.       , .


         .      UB5   ,       :Smile:  .  , ,  ,    top-10    20   . , -          ,  , CQWW,  ... , ,         ---   .          WW (   CW       :Smile:  ) --- ,   ---          top-10    ...    WW SSB      ,     (     SSB ?)   -     .    - ?     ...

,  DZB http://srr.ru/CONTEST/2007_final_K_eu.php .  ,      .




> -,     ,   3   .    ,     .  , ,   ,       3,    .  .


 .  ,          ,    ,    ???     ?     . ,  -.      ?  --- , .. ,            ,    RTTY   ---                .  ?    .

 , * UR3IQO*    .     ,   ,   .                    ---       ,      ...     ,       ---  *RZ3CC*.

P.S. 
  ,  ,   ,        ,         ---  ..,  .. ---  ,    ,  ,  .       ... 





> ,        ,   .   ,    ,     -   ,     ,       :wink: ...   ,    ,    .. -    -   (  ): 
> 1.    (   ) 
> 2. /*/ -* 
> 3.   
> 4.      
> 5.             (  /,    ..  -        )
> 6.      " " ( )


 ,  ,   :Very Happy:  .

----------


## RK4FB

*makar*


> .      RW3FY  "".


...      .       ?         ...
*UR0MC* ,           ,    
        -3. ?

----------


## UR0MC

> *makar*
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				  .      RW3FY  "".
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


    :-)
     160    .

----------


## RK4FB

> :-)
>      160    .


...    ""      :?

----------

,   ,   ,    3       RZ3CC,   ,  FT-1000.      -      . ,   ,  ,       , , (,   .   "")..  .

----------


## ve3kf

> -      -    ,      .    -   3         -.    3.


 .        .  - ,-     ,    .  :wink:

----------


## R9LZ

> ?


+1

----------


## RK4FB

> 3  -3     .  ,  .  "" -    2   .


      ?  .      :wink:

----------


## ur5mid

*RK4FB*
  ,         .      :Smile: .          ""

----------


## RK4FB

> *RK4FB*
>   ,         .


 - - ,       -3 ...   :Laughing:

----------


## RK4FB

*uw8m*
     ,    ,     ,    , ,   UR0ID   ,    ,         - ** ,   - ,        -    "" ,    ,          -3.   :Laughing:

----------


## sgk

*To ES4RZ*
 SpectraLAB,    LIII     IMD.    .         .
 sgk.

----------


## ES4RD

Audacity
http://audacity.sourceforge.net
,  ,       ?

,    ,     ,   .

----------


## RW3FY

> ?


          --- , ,     WW RTTY ---  ,   7800   RTTY    ? .        ,           ---   .  ,         ,    ...  




> *uw8m*
>      ,    ,     ,    , ,   UR0ID   ,    ,         - ** ,   - ,        -    "" ,    ,          -3.


   . 

   -2       .          ,  ?  :Smile:   ,    ,     ,    ,             -2...

----------


## UR3IQO

*ES4RZ*
 -    Step Voice Recorder -  ( 1.0), ,    3...
http://stepvoice.com/index.shtml

----------


## ES4RZ

1178
!
   .    .
  ,  .  :Smile: 
   ,   , ..  "",       ( ,            ,  ,  - ).   .     -  480    OH, DL, EA  .   DXCC.

----------


## RK4FB

*ES4RZ*
,      :Laughing:    ,  .

----------


## ur5mid

> RW3FY
> 
>    -2       .          ,  ? 
> 
> 
>   ,  ,          -     -3  ,   QRP-     ,        ,               ,    1   15      ,       300                   .    ,   .


      1.8  3.5   5     4    .  . 
   QRP . 5    ,     .       QRP,   QRP   .
RK4FB       ,   ....

----------


## RK4FB

> 1.8  3.5   5     4    .  . 
>    QRP . 5    ,     .       QRP,   QRP   .
> RK4FB       ,   ....


          ""        ,   ,   ,  - -...    :Laughing:         ,        ,   ,  ,  ,         -  ,    .            -3     ,      (   ),              -3    ,         ,   ,       ,    ,      -     ,   .      --   :Laughing:

----------


## RK4FB

*ES4RZ*
,     ...   ,    -  .   :Rolling Eyes:  

     -     ""  ,            -      :wink:

----------


## RK4FB

*UR0MC*
            ,      .  .
         ,             -    .  .     -    ,    ,   ...

----------


## ve3kf

> 10 . K2       .    ,        ,            ,    .


          2 .   , 756   . 
     ,      .    ,    .    -      ,    .            .

----------


## RW3FY

> K2    UCG - 15     20-15-10     40,    100 ,    200 .    59+50.          10 . K2       .    ,        ,            ,    .


   FB   -2.   **.   FT-817      .    30    .   -2      CW,   SSB.      -2 ---   .  ,   ,     :Smile:  .    ---   .

P.S.
 .  - (  ** )  **,   .      . ,   ** ,  ,     ** .  ,    --- ** ,    .

----------


## ve3kf

2,  ARRL,  :
Receiver Dynamic Testing
SSB/CW sensitivity: preamp off, 130 dBm; Noise floor (MDS), 700 Hz filter:4
preamp on, 135 dBm. Preamp off Preamp on
3.5 MHz 133 dBm 137 dBm
14 MHz 131 dBm 138 dBm
Blocking dynamic range: preamp off, 133 dB; Blocking dynamic range (700-Hz IF filter):
preamp on, 125 dB. Preamp off Preamp on
3.5 MHz 136 dB 127 dB
14 MHz 136 dB 128 dB
Two-tone, third-order IMD dynamic range: Two-tone, third-order IMD dynamic range (700-Hz IF filter):
preamp off, 96 dB; preamp on, 97 dB. Preamp off Preamp on
3.5 MHz 100 dB 95 dB
14 MHz 97 dB 98 dB
Third-order input intercept point: Not specified. Preamp off Preamp on
3.5 MHz +20.9 dBm +5.1 dBm
14 MHz +21.6 dBm +6.9 dBm
Second-order intercept point: preamp off and on, +70 dBm. 14 MHz, preamp off, +75 dBm; preamp on, +76 dBm.

      2.        .    ,   ,   ,   , ,  - ?       .     -   2 - . 
         .     30   ,           :Laughing:    ,  .       2    ,        (     :wink:  ).    ()     -2    CW,   SSB,         .       .     ,      ,      ,     ,     .
   . ,       13  ..     3.

----------


## sgk

*To ua4wi*
         .  :Very Happy:  
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=30411
               . 
 sgk.

----------


## sgk

*To ES4RZ*
  ,        ,     .       .
 sgk.

----------


## RW3FY

> 2.        .


--,   ,         ...   ?  ,   ,      ,    ?  :Crazy:   :Laughing:      ?  2,7 .  -2     --- 700 .    4       . ..  96...97  -2  104...106  RA3AO.      -706  -2  ::::   ::::   ::::   ,  ...    ,           ,   **,  ,      ,    ** ,   .  ,        ,    ,   ,    ,     ,      -,        ,  *    ,     * .    "",      ,       ---  ,        ::::   :::: 




> ,   ,   ,   , ,  - ?       .


 ---  ,       ,   .  .       ,  ,    ?  .




> -   2 - .


  .




> .     30   ,


  :Laughing:  .   ,       MOST,   30          ,     ,   run. ,  ,  300    5 ,         , -2000.   ,  .  ,             5...10  "",     ...




> ,  .       2    ,        (     :wink:  ).


 .         .  



> . ,       13  ..     3.


  .   " "  -3,  -3   ** , * 25-* .  .  ---      ,   15   .        ,       ?  ::::

----------


## RK4FB

ua4wi ():



> .
>   ,   ,        ....-   ...      ,   ,          ....


   .   :!:

----------


## sgk

> .


*To RK4FB*
,              .
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=30411
 sgk.

----------


## RW3FY

> ,           ""  ,                 300-500  -2       TS-50, FT-857, IC-703, TS-140, FT-817.          9+60    3577 +-5             ...    ...


,   ,   ,    *"  -3         IC***, FT***, TS***,     -3   ,    ,   ,    500               ,      ---  ,  -3  ,      ."* ---     .    ,             (      ),       "" ---   , ...

,  TS-50,     ,     ---   ""  .     10,     " " (       :Super:  ).  ,  CW  (  ,  ,      5 ). ,    -     -20,            .   ,        -2  ,          ,    ...

----------


## RK4FB

> .
> 			
> 		
> 
> *To RK4FB*
> ,              .
> http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=30411
>  sgk.


  ...      4-    --- D P T C     7040 
    /  20        100%

----------


## sgk

*RK4FB*
   ,   7038 ,     100 .         20-30 ,      7,8 ,    1800    /    (    )    23,6            / 10    .   4  .     ,  



> /  20        100%


       100%,   .  :Very Happy: 
 sgk.

----------


## RK4FB

> 100%,   . 
>  sgk.


,     ,       ,     ,         ,  ,    ...             400-500    10      .         :Smile:

----------


## RW3FY

> 7800     -18     2 ???


 ?    (IMHO)      ()     ,          (  ,   ) ,  ,        ...

----------


## RW3FY

> QRZ.COM,   ,    137   -


   0-    ,      :Smile:  ---        :Smile:

----------


## RW3FY

> ,       2009     (    )   .     K2 ( 3,  )        -         ,


    ? -     ,     :Smile:  .      ,      :Smile:  ---   - ?  :Smile:       ,     ---    . ?        ?  :Smile:        ,     :Smile:            ,   ,     ---    , ,   :Smile:  . 

     :



> ,    *"  -3         IC***, FT***, TS***,     -3   ,    ,   ,    500               ,      ---  ,  -3  ,      ."* ---     .    ,             (      ),       "" ---   , ...

----------


## 11

3.  IC-7800 hot!		
 IC-7800    RA3AO  .
:  250000 .
.,     	 
13.11.2008 06:00+ #65673   

http://www.qrz.ru/do/category/23.html

 !   :  :

----------


## bhope

> ,   UK4FWO-RZ4FWO  ,    UW3DI,      . 
> _________________
> 73! op Al


     ,         .        .  .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,         .        .  .


     ,         ,       :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

*RW3PS*
 , ,             UW3DI

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>   ,   , ...  ,     .
>      ,   20  .
> 
> 
>   ,   .
> UW3DI     38  .
>  20      .


  20-25  
UW3DI c   ,     ?
 RA3AO    ,        1991 ( 17   ). 
       1990,     ,   .
-    ,  , ,  .
  1992-93 ???

----------


## bhope

> ,         ,


  :Smile: 
     .    ,  , .     ...

----------


## RK4FB

> .    ,  , .     ...


  , !        , ,   -   ,       ...
 :Laughing:

----------


## bhope

> , ,


http://www.qrz.ru/contest/detail/160.html

----------


## bhope

> IBM-      .     ,      ,  ,   ,      ,  - -86 . 
> -76, 77,    - , "", ,   -, -...       20  .        ,  ,       .


            82 .          250     ,         :Smile: 
    -   80,   .             .       RTTY .     River raid  Load Runner -  .
    (     )   WAE  84   RF0FWW. ,     .          LP .       .  ,    .   :Smile: 
   K3.     -    2    dual passband.    200     - 2,7 .   ,    200,   2,7 ,   20 .     ,    .

----------


## UR5LAM

> K3.


, !
    -  .   ?
    UkrDXC.     2  3  ?   :Very Happy:   CQ-WW-CW  .

P.S.     two-tone in-band IMD 3 -    ,       (  ):
wayne burdick wrote: 
With minor circuit changes, both the K3's speaker amplifier and line outputs can provide lower IMD (intermodulation distortion) at higher signal levels. We've been testing these changes for a couple of months, and have already phased them into production. 

These changes can easily be made to existing K3s. A kit of parts is available (K3AFMDKT). All parts are leaded (not surface mount), and full instructions are provided.

    ,      (  ).

----------


## VA6AM

> ,      (  ).


 ,    ...    .


http://canada.newark.com/63K3630/pas...ller-2101-v-rc
R=0.006ohm

----------


## bhope

> ?


...   RA9CB      .     .  ,    . 902   82          .       EK9C/0  EK9D/0  , ,   .

----------


## VA6AM

,   CQWW CW
 (UN9LW) ,  , .

----------


## bhope

> ,   CQWW CW 
>  (UN9LW) ,  , .


    .            - 2 .      MS. 
  .  .        :Smile:

----------


## RW3FY

> 1)   ,        .


,  .         :



> -         ,





> 2)    ""     -   .  ,        ,          (    )     IP3


  :Smile:  . http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=300              ,   ,       -3  :Smile:  ---      ,     . ,      ,      ...     ""  ?  :Smile: 




> 3)      .   .   -  .   .


  ?  ,       100%    ?     , ,  ,      ...    (       ),    ,            70%      30%  ...  , ,        .          .

  .     .  ,      ,        ,       ---    .     ,     . ..  ,     :Smile:  .  .




> 4)          -    .         - "  ..."


   --- . ,  ,      ""     .   -2,       ,   **,      .     **  ---  ,  ,    ,   .

----------


## RW3FY

> ...  ,  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   RW3FY
> 
> ...


 !

 ,      . , ,   ,     :




> !       (     )    ,     ,  - .      ()     (Hi UA9UZZ,   ).  40    -  .         CQ     .   .


( http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=5260&start=1845 )
     ,   , ,  ,           .

     ,  , ,      :



> ?

----------


## VA6AM

, ,  ,   .

  ,  ...     .

  ,   ,    ... ?    
 :Very Happy:

----------


## VA6AM

?
 ....          
,

----------


## ua4wi

.




> .


...     ..   ,    ...




> 2-3  ,


...    ,     ...




> ,        5-10     ,   ,         -


...     ...

..., ,       3  
...    ,              .
...        PRO-III    SDR,   ...    .

...          ""   .

...  RA3AUU...      ""   
...

----------


## VA6AM

3      , , ,  .
   .

----------


## RK1AT

> .


 ,     ,    ,  , -,         ,    ,   !         :Very Happy:  
         !

----------


## UR5LAM

> ---     .            .     ,       - ?


    .    IC765,        -  !  :

----------


## ES4RZ

-3 (  )  -3.
 ?  2,8,     -3.

----------


## ES4RZ

,       .

----------


## ES4RZ

128  300  3.
   . 3   ! :Smile:

----------


## VA6AM

,        

      ,     10 ,         
  ?

  ,    ... 2      .     ,       .

----------


## RK4FB

*ES4RZ*
  ,          :Exclamation:

----------


## ES4RZ

"  ,    ".  3  -3       ..      .
     .  7001        51  .    .  :Smile: 
  ,      200   -3   .
  (, , , ) -   .      .
 ,

----------


## VA6AM

> *ES4RZ*
> ,  ,     ...    ,   "  -3"    ,    ...        ... -   
>  ...


  ,     

  ?  ?

    ,    .

  FB    :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

*un7lg*
  - ,             ,        ,      ,  -   :Very Happy:

----------


## , ex UR5ZMR

- -

----------


## RK4FB

> *  ,      
> 
>   0.5%...  .
> 
>       ...      .*


  ,    ,      ""    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## RK4FB

*RK4FB*
         ,              :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:         7800     ,    ,     ,  ?    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## RW3FY

> ,    .   Flex-5000/IC7800/IC756pro2/K3   UR0ID (  Llll)       3.      ,   - !
>  ,      " " .      -   ""  e-ham.


  :Smile:  .     -  ,     -4  :Smile:  .  -,      ,     .       ,     , ..   .   -3 ,     ,       :Smile:  . ,   "-"      ,    "-3 vs IC***"      -3    ---     ,        .




> ,      
> 
>   0.5%...  .


  .         :Super:  ,    ---          :Super: 

   --- In-Band IMD    -    -50  -60 .     .   , , ,   -60.




> ,  ?


  :Super:

----------


## RK4FB

> ""   ?


    ,    ,  -4,     :Very Happy:

----------


## RW3FY

> ,   DSP   ?


 ,    ,  )   ,      / )    ,      -. 

    ,   DSP       .    ,   ---       DX- DSP-. 

      ---       *UR3IQO* ---     DSP   .    ,        , ,     DSP  (,   ,    ,    ).

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,    .   Flex-5000/IC7800/IC756pro2/K3   UR0ID (  Llll)       3.      ,   - !
>  ,      " " .      -   ""  e-ham.


,  ,     .    K8ZOA   .    . ,      . ,    .  100 , 0.2      .  ,   ,        IB IMD.     . 
    .      .  :Very Happy: 
   ,   -     12 .    QSL.NET.

----------


## RK4FB

> .      .


 ,     ?      -    !   ,  ,   ,    -3,    ""          ,     - UR5LAM   :Very Happy:   - ,      ?   -  .   :Laughing:

----------


## VA6AM

http://canada.newark.com/63K3811/pas...er-5800-101-rc

   Choke.

----------


## LZ1VB

.     ---.    .

----------


## VA6AM

> lz1vb
> 
>       .     ---.    .
> 
> 
> ,           " ---"?  .  **     ,      .


 ...     .
 ....

         ,    
 ,  
 :Very Happy:

----------


## bhope

> ,     SSB  CQ WW,    ... 
>       . 
>   .


,    contest grade ,      CQWW SSB    (  20  40).  IMHO      .    706    897 -  ""       QSO      .
  -               .
         .       -         .      !             ,       -   .
  . -    ,    756 .         ,      FT2000,     .
     -      .  IC7000, Microham Keyer II,  Expert 1K-FA (    ,   IC-PW1   20   -   756 ),    (1,6     11   ),    40-20-15-10 (  12 ),    12  18 ,  - MSI U100  10  ,   900 .   -        .
   7000  3 - ,    .       -    .

----------


## bhope

> ..., ,       3   
> ...    ,              . 
> ...       PRO-III   SDR,   ...    . 
> 
> ...          ""   . 
> 
> ...  RA3AUU...      ""   
> ...


,   .        ,  .  . AUU   ,     SO     .
K3  , ,      -   .              20 (    30,    ) -   .   8Q7 ORION,      ,      .      DSP          .       .

----------


## bhope

,         *****    .      .     :Smile: 

       - ",                 !"
       - "    .   ..."




> .     .  ,      ,        ,       ---    .     ,     . ..  ,     .


    .      .    -       ,     .   "" ...

----------


## ve3kf

> - "    .   ..."


 ,   .   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
.

----------


## RW3FY

> .      .    -       ,     .   "" ...


     ,       ,  -  .    ,        ,     :
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=32041
(    ,         ,  ,    )
   ,  : http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=630
      .   " " , ,  ,  .         .   http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=29538  "",  ,  .

----------


## ve3kf

.     Morse Runner,  ?  .  :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> .   ,   .


    ,         .    ,    .        ..   .        - .       .     ,        :Laughing:        ,  8 .

----------


## RW3FY

> ,       
>      Elecraft     ,    
>   2        
>    ,    
>  ,


Advantech ---          ,    . ,    ,  ..   --- -,      :Smile:  .

, ,    ?    /,         ?  :Smile:  -,  - -    ,       ... ..  - ,     ---    " ",   "" -   (    ). 

   3...5     ,         8...10     3K$.       ,           ,        .     ,      /.   ,   ---  ,       ,     .       3...5  8...10     ---     ...  ,      ---  .    ---  ???    ? ,   ,     ...

, -   ,        " "  ..,      (    ?)    -  100 .    ,             (  ,       ),   /    $150...200         /  10000 . 

   /     ,       ---  $   (,     ,   ) ---      (  !)  ,        -.        50...100 ...

        ---          :Smile:

----------


## ve3kf

> 40-45,   200  ,       50-60..... 
> 
>      6-9,         ,


 45 wpm(225 /)  ,      .          .
  ,       200 /        ,        !!!     .  , !  :wink:   N6TR ,      , ...   .   :Sad:

----------


## ve3kf

45 wpm.   , ...       230  .      , -   ,,,,       2 ,    .         :Laughing:  
 ,       :Smile:  
    :wink:

----------


## RW3FY

> .      .      750 .


.

----------


## ve3kf

> ?


 ,  -   .      . ,    .   - .         .     ,       ,  ,    .

----------

> ...


 ,    ,    ...

----------


## LZ1VB

Valek,  http://www.elecraft.com/K3/mods/K3%2...%20Rev%20A.pdf

----------


## LZ1VB

,          .      ,        :Very Happy: .        ,  .    ,      .  ,  20     IC765,   ,    IB IMD    :Very Happy: .

----------


## ur5mid

-3     ,      (   ),              -3    ,         ,   ,       ,    ,      -     ,   .      --   :Laughing: [/quote]

      CQ WW SSB.    7800    3.
 --        ....
      3  PROIII, PROII      IMD  RK4FB.    -     .     .       SO2R. 
PS:     , -  .  PROIII            3.   NB  PROIII  ""             .

----------


## RK4FB

> IMHO      .    706    897 -  ""       QSO      .


 ,                         SOSR .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,      .       RK4FB:     UR0ID   -,      .    ,      .            - .


   ,  -        RK4FB    -3.         .   uw8m:
1.    -3.
2.      .
3.            .
4.         ,     .
5.       ,          .

----------


## bhope

> bhope ():
>  IMHO      .    706    897 -  ""       QSO      . 
> 
> 
>  ,                         SOSR .
> _________________


     . ,  :
"           -      " -     :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

*bhope*
          -3,   - ,      .  ,             -3.  ,        :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

> ,  :
> "           -      " -


,  ,            .

----------


## RK4FB

*Valek*
_" - "
"True is out of here"_
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bhope

> ,    ,  .    , 3, - .        -.  ?   ?


    -     - .  .        -    :Smile:

----------


## Valek

to RK4FB-"In vino veritas"-     ,    3.  .

----------


## RK4FB

*Valek*
      -  - ,         -3    .  :Smile:       ,       3$      .   ,   -             .         -      .   :Laughing:

----------

> 3-        ,   -  ?!


,   ,      ,       -  ?

----------


## RK4FB

> : 3-        ,   -  ?!


             -6,  ,       -3    , , 3, 746, FT2000, FT950. , ""      :Smile:   -3     UP Conv ,    HAM bands.   -     ,          -      .  :Laughing:

----------


## ur5mid

, ""      :Very Happy:

----------


## ur5mid

*RK4FB*
        .    ,  3   .        ,   ,    ,  ,   ,       3   PROIII.           NB.
  (rk4fb)  ,       ,  
:"     ,       3$      "
      ,         ,  .
  " " 3  ,  ,      .
PS:   ,  --   .    ,     :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

*uw8m* 
    ,        -       ,   -   -      ,    ,    ,        "   "     ,  "   - ".      ,   -3        -   , , ,      ,   .   ,    ,      ,    ,    ,   ,    -2,         ,         "" ,     2007   - UR6EJ.       -     -3       ,    ,       ,  . ,       -3        ,    ,               ,   ,   ,    ,       ,      - .

----------

> 3.


      .    3,     ,           .

----------


## RK4FB

*ew4dx*
,      ,             . ? 

   ,    ,    ,     3       ,       ,     ,   130   .         -3.  ,   -   3  -2000     ,   -3    ,  RZ3CC     ,     ,          ,    .         86  2001  -  .

----------


## RK4FB

> 3,       .,    LP-PAN    .


,   ??? *     3     -    !!!!*     -3   - !!!        ,   SDR-1000      ...



> ˸,   -   .
>       .
>    (     ),    .


 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## RK4FB

*uw8m*
               ?          -  ?

----------


## RK4FB

*uw8m*
 ?    -  ,      ?

----------


## UR5LAM

> 3     -    !!!!     -3   -


˸,   .   Soft-Rock   SDR-1000 -  ?   ,    3    -  DSP   ,   ,        .  SDR-   ,  ( )    .  -        -  ,    -  .        " ".

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  ---


    .     ,     0.   :Smile:  


> - -


           .      ,    .   :Smile:  




> 


   .   :Laughing:  



> ,   ,  10-


 !   :Laughing:      28        .    . 



> ,     ,


      . ,    3  1000   ,    . ,  ,    ?    down convertion     up convertion      (),      ,        70      .    ,     8 -9 . 


> .


,  .       ,    :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   .              ...


,      ,  .           Elecraft?      ?  :Laughing:        ,     ,   ,      .

----------


## ve3kf

.    1,8 .      :
1. ,    .
2.  3      .
3. Elecraft   .

----------


## RV9UP

> .


   . .      .   .
          .   'Signal One' -   .      IC-781     -    .
      .  , ,      ,       .

73
UP

----------


## RK4FB

*RV9UP*
  , ,      ,   ,    - ,     ,   ,     -  3, 2000      ,              ,       :Smile:

----------


## UR0MC

,             .     ,  /S UZ2M.     .     -7800 , 3,10005,-2000.      ,      .  .   -     - :-)

----------


## RK4FB

*UR0MC*
,     ?   -    ... ,      ,     ,          , -...

----------


## UR0MC

> *UR0MC*
> ,     ?   -    ... ,      ,     ,          , -...


 ,   ,    .
          (   , ),  UR5MW.,    .      .    .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    .


     ,    CQ WW 160.         -      .       706  FT-100.

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,          .


    ,   -   . 
      ?   :Very Happy:  
 ,     ,        .
,  ...         ,  .

----------


## ve3kf

> 160      - ... 
> ...     (   )    ""    3


,   160     .        :Smile:      ,                40-60 .   ,   QRM   QRN  .            3.  :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> ,


  :Laughing:             .    ,   160    ,            .      160  , .

----------


## ES4RZ

.   ,      .  :Smile: 
       "" -3   ?     .    "". 
 -3 . ,    ()     ,   .      -  ,  ....
    , ,   !  :Smile:     ,   ""        ,       -   ... :( 
!      450.    .

----------


## ES4RZ

> -  ?


. .20 2-  .  :Smile:

----------


## UA9OC

> UA9OC, 
> 
>    -  ?
> 
> 
> . .20 2-  .


.  ...:-)

----------


## RK4FB

*******
  10-   77   .

----------


## ve3kf

756 , 1000, 950  .. 
1. , . 
2.       3.
3.    .
4.   . 
5.   /.
6.    .
7.   PSK31/TTY decoder
8.    

 , .

----------


## ur5mid

> -  -   Morse Runner?      -   N6TR ,         2,     DOC.    N6TR   Morse Runner.


      Elecraft K3???

----------


## RK4FB

**
    ?  ...

----------


## VA6AM

,     
 ....  :Very Happy:

----------


## R&E

*****

, !       3 .      - VE3EJ, VE3EY, VE3UTT   3    2,   - . ,         A-B   ,    QTH -      ...     ,       V,    .
     -    -       .

73

----------


## ve3kf

> 2,


 !       2.    , .  ,,       , Icom   ..          :wink:

----------

> 3...





> ...





> ,     ...





> ...


  : 


> 3.  Icom.





> ....


 : "    "

----------


## UA3DDH

FT2000 ,,      ?   ,        ,    ,           ,       ,  , . FT 2000  .  ,     3.

----------


## UA3DDH

FT2000   .DSP     200    .         .          .     ,  .         LC  .     .    .  .
      ,   FT2000.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> FT2000


   ,  - ,  -  ,   ,          5_6    10 .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> .


     "" ,    ,  .     ,
    ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## sgk

> - R&E  Radio and Electronics -       .            -  - ,     .  VHF, UHF, 800, 700, 900 .               30 ,   ,   .      "",   ,   -...


          .    ,   .
 R&E,                  ,  172     1   . ,   
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=18318
 sgk.

----------


## UA3DDH

VE3XB,  ,      FT2000     .  ,     ?      ,     .

----------


## RA6LBS

> 3   2     - 10     DSP,  -      . ....   .      N5AW ,    ,   -   .


    3  I,  ""    N5AW!    ?  ?

----------


## R0SBD

3,   ,     .        (        ).    R&S, "" .       .      .      .    ,   3   ,     ...
   ,      ,   .  ,           . ..         /   ,          .          ,      ...
- .   ,      ...

----------


## km6z

Product Review
Elecraft K3/100 HF and 6 Meter Transceiver. QST January 2009.
73, !

----------

LP-PAN?  ?

----------


## UR5LAM

pile-up  K5D. 
""  ,     KP5.
 1,  ,    -.
    ,      "" 
.

----------


## RK4FB

*RA9LZ*
"   -" () UR0MC
      ,           ,    ,     ,  -3 ,          :Laughing:

----------


## UR5LAM

.
20m  22UTC     9Z4AM (  )
  QSB,   ""    6- ,    ,   ""   6- ,    .
    ,   NR (   , ..     :Smile:  ).

----------


## RK4FB

*UR0MC*
         10  .      .    .

----------


## VA6AM

> 10  .


 ?




> .


 ?

----------


## VA6AM

> *un7lg*
>  70   .


  ,     

   ARRL, QST..  
   70    :Very Happy:

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>   ,     
> 
> 
>      .


 ...    3

   ?

----------


## RX1AL

> ,   ,  ,     (http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=29734 )     K3  ?


 ...     ,       "-"...       .

----------


## RW3FY

> :   ?       :        
>   ( )       .  ,      -    0,2, 2  20 .       .  .      50  (34),    .    ,   30 .


,    :Smile:  .    "  ":

  ,    ,       : 
----------------------------------- 
0  ---   
10  ---    2 
20  ---    
30  ---    1 
40  ---    
50  --- ,  
60  ---     
70  ---    
80  ---     15 
90  ---      
110  ---    
120  ---    
130  ---      60 
140  ---    
150  ---   
160  ---   
-----------------------------------

,    -   (        (,  ,     )   0,2 ) ---       .          ?  ,  ,       ,     .   ,         .   ---     .  ?   ,    - 40...50  (     -  --- 45 ).  ,        ,  ,  ,  .  ,     (  )   .  , ,     ,       .     ,     20 ( -   7,5    "S").      ?     "" ---   34  . ..  ,  ,      "80  ---     15 " ( 1      ---    79!). ,   ,   ---   DX,   ---  ""      - !    - ,   8    "S"   ---           S9+20, +40   +60?  -   ,   40...60            6...15    !     "110  ---   "   (    -,    !). 

 , IMHO,     , ,   "-" ,     ,              :Smile:  .

 ,   IMHO,   " "     :

    ,        -    45  ( "" ),               "70  ---   ",         S9+60.     120        (   MDS   )            25  (, ,       ,   +/-5    25     ).

,      ,         ,  ,     20...30    .  40...60 , ,       .   ? .    ( ,  ).         ,      ,            .     ---   ,   ,    ,    .               --- -       (    ,  ,  , ,  -     ),       .




> ?    .
> , RV4LK


 ---    S9+60      20 .
 ---      -  30   .
-3 --- 10...30  (   ,  --- -       )
    , ,  ,        .

         20       120      .

----------


## rv4lk

To RW3FY
!        ,  ,   /     .  ,     ,     ,        .         0,2 .   ,  20 ,    .     ,      /.
, RV4LK

----------


## RW3FY

> ,     ,     53,      , -     ,     59+20,   ,      ,    ,    +20,  QRP...
>     3.


  :Smile:  ( -3 --- 10..30 ).  "  20 "          ,     25...30       .  

      ---          ?      ""? 




> To RW3FY
> !        ,  ,   /     .  ,     ,     ,        .         0,2 .   ,  20 ,    .     ,      /.
> , RV4LK


,      .        /,      ,     ( ,    , ..           S8     ).     ,            .         , ..       (   !)   !

   /      -.   ,      (  ),  /   **  --- ..  .   , ,    ,      ---             .        ,    /     ---      .

    ,         ---   ( )      ,  3 .                 40.                       ---     50...70 .   " "  ,             .    ""     3 ,     ,      .  , ,      ""   .                :Smile:  ---         $20   ,     ""  200   :Smile:  .

----------


## LZ1VB

> ...-3,   --- !!!    ,    -3  - (,   5000-)         -3  .     ---     ,  - -3 ---    "",       ,          . ..  ""


,  ,      .  ,      .



> ...       -3   ,   ?     -  ? ....      ,      -3,        ...


     3  -    516.      -   .        . ,  ,      .     "  RZ3CC" ,    ,  " "  :Very Happy: 
    ,  - ,  -  .    ,       . 
    ,

----------


## RK1AT

> ,     53,      , -     ,     59+20,   ,


   IC-775DX2,       ,     250           .       .

----------


## RK3KR

,        3,   ?
!

----------


## .

ALC         ?

, UT0IW.

----------


## .

> elecraft.com


 , .

----------


## UN8PA

*RK3KR* "  ,        3,   ?
 !"
http://87.225.43.62/ELECRAFT/Elecraft%20K3/

----------


## WT2J

[QUOTE=RA0CS;526601]- ...  -    ?


K    Firmware,   .
     ,   FL2-500hz e   -0.81  e.
,     .
     FL2-500hz   .
,   .

73's
Alex

----------


## WT2J

> ,  . 
>    77      "Appendix A".


        .
   ,    .

----------


## LZ1VB

,     3  .         , , , , , ,  .     .        ,    .

----------


## VA6AM

> ,        130,     ,     .
>      Icom     ,           ..


     ...  DSP     .  3     ....  5000-  YEASU  590-, ORION.....    .
       .
ICOM  ...  ICOM   ?
   ....  .

----------


## R131

*VA6AM*,

3      .     ,  ,       . Icom   (             2    ),       DSP.

*
LZ1VB*,

    ,      :Smile:

----------


## R131

,    ,   K3    ,   DSP. 3,       -   IF DSP .   K3       2.7 ( DSP 500)  3 c-  500

----------

*VA6AM*,         ,    -   -   ,    -    , .  -   ,   ... 
 ,        - -   ...         ,    ,     ...
  .        .
,         ,       .
YAESU  KENWOOD        ICOM.

----------


## UA9SJR

,      .  -           PSK-D,    ,   .       ?

----------


## UA9SJR

!    PSK-D  -  .    FSK IN,  RTTY FSK .

----------


## UA9SJR

!    .     DATA-A BPSK      100    10-15 .      5-10      100 .      ,                 .  .       ?  ?

----------


## UA9SJR

BPSK   DATA A?       DATA A?

----------


## RX9ADC



----------


## Vit51

http://www.sherweng.com/table.html
Receiver Test Data*
Updated 23 February 2015 added Elecraft K3 with New Synthesizer Board*

----------

UA8U

----------


## Vit51

"",  . :Smile:     ""?     ? :Smile: 
   !

----------

Gene58

----------


## UT4LW

> SDR-


-,      , 3     1- ,     Flex-6700.
-,  .    ""   107.  : "With 200 Hz 5-pole filter".      500 ,       200 , .., ,  ,  4 .  ,       200 ,      MDS    .        3-5 .
..,       . ,    UA8U,   "" .  ""   ,   7  .        15 .

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


 5-10 .    ,    .
,     ,     . ,   3    , ..,  5-10  ,          .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,     (  ).


     ,  
*Sorted by Third-Order Dynamic Range Narrow Spaced - or- ARRL RMDR (Reciprocal Mixing Dynamic Range) if Phase Noise Limited
*      3.   ,  RMDR  3   86...95  (    ).
   ARRL   ,      3-      . :Smile: 




> ?


: )))



> SDR-

----------


## UT4LW

> ARRL,       Sherwood Engineering.


,    ,         ,     3.  ,       ,  3    86       2009-.    RMDR  ARRL (..      3)   ,   "".



> ,  ?


.     108 ,   - 99 .  .   108  ,      .        .

----------


## UT4LW

> 5-10?


,   -,    3  ""  .   :         ,      DR IMD3  RMDR,      .   RMDR 86   3,         .   RMDR    -   .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,


     .       RMDR,         ,   3 - .
   86   "f"     20   -  ,  .   RMDR   107  -    , 2-    .  ...

----------

ur5mid

----------


## rx3qsp

RD15HVF1   K3,     ,      .      ?

----------


## LZ1VB

3/0     3.   .

----------

UA8U

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> 3.





> ,     3    .


      ,    $700   .

*  7 ():*

*K3-Remote: Remote 'Twin' Control of the K3 with
 real knobs and buttons for a 100% real time radio feel.*The K3/0-Mini, full-size K3/0 or a standard K3 in terminal mode, provides a unique real time remote control experience for operating a K3 located in the next room, or across the country. The latest K3 firmware supports a compact remote control serial protocol that provides a 100% recreation of the remote K3 on the controlling K3. All local front panel VFO knobs, other controls and button actions are immediately reflected on the remote K3, and all display functions from the remote K3s LCD and LED are immediately displayed on the controlling K3.
  
*ORDER PAGE*Replacing the full-size K3/0, the K3/0-Mini consists of a K3 front panel, only, so it's highly portable. The K3/0-Mini is perfect for home and travel use due to its small size. It fully duplicates all K3 controls, displays and menus for a realistic remote K3 experience.
*The K3/0-Mini has other features not found on the full-size K3/0, including:*
*Simplified RemoteRig Interfacing*

Use a single RemoteRig interface cable for connecting the RemoteRig to your K3/0 Mini. This cable contains all IO connections from the RemoteRig (SP, MIC, PTT, PAD, KEY, RXd, TXd).
*More Connectors*

Paddle, PTT and KEY inputs are now available both on the K3/0 Mini and RemoteRig. 3.5-mm audio connections on the side connect to your headset without the use of adapters.
*Built-in Stereo Speakers*

A pair of internal speakers powered by their own audio amplifier for stereo (main/sub RX) audio.

*Requirements for K3-Remote Operation*The requirements for K3-Remote operation vary depending on the options and methods you choose to setup or control a K3-Remote based system. The K3/0-Mini comes with everything required for interfacing to a PC via USB connection. *PC based K3-Remote* solutions are becoming available for use with a K3/0-Mini; such as, RemoteHams.com. The K3/0-Mini also interfaces into *RemoteRig based K3-Remote* systems; such as RemoteHamRadio.com. More information about RemoteRig devices can be found at the RemoteRig.com website. Please review the below items for making the proper decision in setting up your K3-Remote system.
*K3/0-Mini Options*

*PWR12V1A-US* (External Power Supply, 12VDC 1A, US Only version)
*RemoteRig based System Options*

*RemoteRig 1258MkIIs* *Set* (*RRIGSET*) is the RemoteRig Set (both remote and control) for setting up a complete K3-Remote.*RemoteRig 1258MkIIs Control Unit* (*RRIGCON*) is the control unit only used to access a RemoteRig based K3-Remote.
The RRIGCON is provided without a power supply by the manufacturer. If an external power supply is required, please add PWR12V1A-US (External Power Supply) to your order.*K3/0-Mini to K3 Remote* requires *RRMINICBL & RRMTCBL* cable sets, unless you build your own cable set.*K3/0 to K3 Remote* requires *RRK0CBL & RRMTCBL* cable sets, unless you build your own cable set.*K3 to K3 Remote* requires *RRK3CBL & RRMTCBL* cable sets, unless you build your own cable set.
*Note, RRMTCBL is only required when you are setting up both control and remote sites.*
_Both control and remote K3s must be using K3 f/w 4.48 or later for proper K3-Remote operation._

*What is Required for a PC based K3-Remote?*The K3/0-Mini comes with built-in USB support using the USB audio CODEC & FTDI technology.
*Requirements for Setting Up a Complete PC based K3-Remote*

K3 (with desired options), KUSB, Two Audio Patch Cables, K3/0-Mini, MH2, PWR12V1A-US (External Power Supply)
*Requirements for Setting Up a Control Site to access a PC based K3-Remote*

K3/0-Mini, MH2, PWR12V1A-US (External Power Supply)

*What is Required for a RemoteRig based K3-Remote?*When paired with the RemoteRig devices (also sold by Elecraft) this K3 Remote system can connect your local K3 or K3/0 to a remote K3 over the internet, including transmit and receive audio, without the need or complexity of setting up computers on each end. The K3 Remote system provides a provides a *real radio* feel with immediate control feedback and very fast response times. The K3/0 connects to the RemoteRig unit through its rear connectors. It uses its internal speaker and front headphone jack for receive audio, and its front microphone connector for your mic input. The result is a faithful recreation of your remote K3 on the local K3 that is hard to distinguish from operating the actual radio.
*Requirements for Setting Up a Complete RemoteRig based K3-Remote*

K3 (with desired options), K3/0-Mini, MH2, RRMINICBL, RRMTCBL, RRIGSET, PWR12V1A-US (External Power Supply)
*Requirements for Setting Up a Control Site to access a RemoteRig based K3-Remote*

K3/0-Mini, MH2, RRMINICBL, RRIGCON, PWR12V1A-US (External Power Supply)
The Microbit Setup Manager Program is used to configure the network settings on the RemoteRig devices via the USB interface when you can not reach the devices over your network.

*Cable Diagrams (Click to Enlarge)*  
*FAQ**What is the difference between the two RemoteRig devices available in the set?*
There is a "Remote / Terminal" device which connects to the remote K3 and another "Local / Control" device that connects to a K3/0 or a  "Control" K3. The "Remote / Terminal" box does not have a CW Knob on the front of it, while the "Local / Control" box has a CW Knob. See the diagrams above to overview the cable connections to each "Terminal & Control" RemoteRig devices.
*What kind of internet connection is required for remote operation?
*It is recommended to have *a minimal download* and *upload speed of 512 kbit/sec* with *low latency* (less than 75ms ping). If using a *high latency* connection (such as *mobile phone networks, 3G/4G*) you may experience "chops" in the audio stream along with delays in the front panel controls. It is possible to *configure* the *Jitter buffer delay* and *Audio packet size* to *adjust for high latency* connections. The required download/upload speed may vary depending upon the settings selected on both RemoteRig devices. For example; enabling Dual-RX for stereo reception of the SUB Receiver doubles the speed requirements. *It is possible to lower the "Audio Quality"* in the "Radio Settings" page on the Control RemoteRig device for *lowering the download and upload speed requirements*. By default, Dual-RX is turned off (Stereo Mixed to Mono) and the Audio Quality is set to "3 - alaw 12 kHz".
*Do I have to configure the RemoteRig for remote operation with my K3 and/or K3/0?*
Yes & No. The RemoteRig sets supplied by Elecraft are pre-programmed for K3-Remote operation over your local area network. If your only using your K3 Remote over your own local network, configuration is normally not required. When setting up your remote over the internet, you will need to configure your network settings on both RemoteRig devices and enable port forwarding in your router for 3 ports (12000,11000,5060). Refer to the K3-Remote manual for more information about port forwarding and obtaining your network information.
*Is it possible to use a PC as the "Control" device without a "Control" K3 or K3/0?
*Yes. In most cases, you can use the RRK3CBL cable set as this setup is similar to that of a K3 to K3 remote. An external speaker is required for listening to audio or a stereo audio cable to patch audio from the SP jack on the RemoteRig device to your Microphone port on your PC. This will allow for programs (such as FLDigi) to decode digital signals. _A custom Microphone / PTT cable is required for enabling PTT & TX Audio from your PC to remote K3._
*Can I use radio control software (such as HRD) on the remote K3 while using a K3/0 with the "Control" RemoteRig device?*
Yes. For Yes. For this to work, you need to set COM1 to Mode-7 on both "Control" & "Terminal" RemoteRig devices. This will duplicate CAT over COM1. You can then connect your control software (HRD) to COM1 on the "Control" RemoteRig device and use as if you are connected to the radio locally. The control K3 or K3/0 must be on and functioning with the remote K3 for your control software (HRD) to function properly.
*Owner's Manual & Setup Guides (Coming Soon...)*K3 Remote Owner's Manual
*Remote Software*KAT500 Remote SoftwareKPA500 Remote Software

----------

